# GSD puppy ears- 7 months



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a question for everyone, we recently rescued what we were told is a male German Shepherd who just turned 7 months. We have owned purebreds before and have a lot of experience with them. This guys ears are still down and the previous owner said they have always been down but swears he is a purebred and that she saw his parents (However if I’m being honest you can tell this poor boy was not taken care of at all. I think he was kept outside his whole life because his skin is burnt and he has some bald patches and very dry irritated skin. He is being taken care of here, very loved and spoiled! My question is this, with his ears down it makes me think he may be a mix (which is totally fine! ) What do you guys think... Purebred or a mix? Do you think his ears might still stand? He is long haired, by the way. Thanks!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not an expert but he looks purebred to me. If I'm not mistaken if dogs with weak ear cartilage are bred the pups will have weaker ears.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't know if he is mixed. Part of me thinks he is. At this point, I doubt those ears will come up. They don't look even close, and if they have never been up before, there isn't much hope. I am glad he has a good home now though.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He has a very kind face. I'm happy to hear he's in a good home now. Enjoy him!


I agree, at 7 months I think the ship has sailed for the ears to go up. It is what it is.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My wild guess is 1/4 collie and 3/4 gsd.Those ears will stay down I think.He is a good looking boy no matter!


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

More pictures of him


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

He sure is adorable, mix or not. I'm glad he has a good home now. It doesn't look like those ears will go up though.


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your opinions, we of course love him regardless of whether he is a purebred or not and regardless of what his ears decide to do. We were just curious to see what others had to say. ?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm so glad he has a good home now. It upsets me that someone would leave this poor guy outside all the time like you mentioned. 

When I walk Mei through the neighborhood there is a few houses where I know a dog is going to start barking because it is left outside. There is no such thing as an "outside human", so why do people think its ok to have an outside dog?


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

Mei said:


> I'm so glad he has a good home now. It upsets me that someone would leave this poor guy outside all the time like you mentioned.
> 
> When I walk Mei through the neighborhood there is a few houses where I know a dog is going to start barking because it is left outside. There is no such thing as an "outside human", so why do people think its ok to have an outside dog?


Oh I know, I personally feel like if your only getting a dog as a “lawn ornament” then you most definitely do not need to have one. They are family and should be kept inside with their families. Our boy was definitely not taken care of at all and I am so glad we were able to take him in and give him a permanent loving home. He is improving slowly but surely everyday ?


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

Quick update for everyone! We took him to our vet and the Doctor thinks he is purebred for sure and that his ears will stand- He just turned 7 months and weighs 75 lbs already. The Doctor thinks his body is just growing so fast and certain things will take longer so he suggested gluing up the ears and giving him daily calcium supplements. We are giving it a shot but honestly don’t care and just love him however he is but I figured I would share a picture since he looks a bit goofy with glued up ears. Enjoy! ?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

He looks adorable. Have you clipped the fur around the ears at all? Sometimes that heavy fur makes it harder for the ears to stand.


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> He looks adorable. Have you clipped the fur around the ears at all? Sometimes that heavy fur makes it harder for the ears to stand.


We have not, great idea! Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a handsome and inquisitive look he has! I'd also guess a mix, based solely on his coloring if nothing else. If taping gets his ears to stand that's good I suppose, but it's not something I care enough about to do myself. Enjoy your puppy though, he is adorable!

Edit: I'm going with @dogma13, looks like about 1/4 collie to me also!

Edit#2: My whole life I heard stories of the best dog my parents ever owned, half Collie and half GSD. It's a great mix!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Please don't glue or tape your dogs ears. He is a handsome dog, maybe a cross or perhaps just not great breeding, and he will be what he was intended to be. 

I feel like there is an ear thing going on lately. Lol


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who commented and gave their opinions! We are going to continue to work with our vet and listen to what he advises us to do since he is the professional ? Also, is there a way to delete this posting now? Thanks again!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Rookie's ears were a little lazy but eventually unfurled. Get some marrow bones, freeze them, and let him chew chew chew. That will strengthen his jaw muscles and encourage those ears to pop.

Great looking dog, definitely purebred IMO, but doesn't really matter.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

You cannot delete threads. They are helpful for other people down the line that may have the same question as you did.


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

rockhead said:


> Rookie's ears were a little lazy but eventually unfurled. Get some marrow bones, freeze them, and let him chew chew chew. That will strengthen his jaw muscles and encourage those ears to pop.
> 
> Great looking dog, definitely purebred IMO, but doesn't really matter.


. Great idea, thank you!


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> You cannot delete threads. They are helpful for other people down the line that may have the same question as you did.


. Oh ok! ?


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

When I got my dog off of craigslist, with papers, he had been kept outside and neglected. Naturally if the dog is malnourished, things like ear development may stall. He's gotta catch up with the rest of his body. When I took over, he had proper food, training and exercise and exploded in growth and his ears remained up.


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

clipke said:


> When I got my dog off of craigslist, with papers, he had been kept outside and neglected. Naturally if the dog is malnourished, things like ear development may stall. He's gotta catch up with the rest of his body. When I took over, he had proper food, training and exercise and exploded in growth and his ears remained up.


Yes, that’s exactly how Gunner was treated as well... He was kept outside his whole life of 7 months, had sun spots, losing hair, dry itchy flaky skin, totally had been neglected and malnourished and our vet said what you mentioned ( He has to catch up with the rest of his body) Thanks for sharing! ?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Well he is a beautiful pup, it is wonderful that you saved him. Love the name!


----------



## ShelbyM. (Jun 25, 2018)

CometDog said:


> Well he is a beautiful pup, it is wonderful that you saved him. Love the name!


Thank you so much! ?


----------

